# San Juan River Permits FAQ



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for being proactive on educating us during the transition to a new system!

Phillip


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

*screwed*

Won a permit for june 9th, but unlike every other lottery groups size needed to be set at the start. So now I can only go solo unless anybody with unconfirmed lottery permits for the 9th launch know if they are reducing their group's size. I'd be sweet to know before march 16th. there are still a couple unconfirmed groups. Maybe they'll forget to pay. yah right... I'm screwed.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

This is way too complicated. They should just charge one base fee for the trip and forget about exactly how many are on the trip as long as they dont exceed the limit.


----------



## dfresh (May 19, 2010)

tteton said:


> Won a permit for june 9th, but unlike every other lottery groups size needed to be set at the start. So now I can only go solo unless anybody with unconfirmed lottery permits for the 9th launch know if they are reducing their group's size. I'd be sweet to know before march 16th. there are still a couple unconfirmed groups. Maybe they'll forget to pay. yah right... I'm screwed.


So you applied for a permit requesting a size of 1? What in the hell were you thinking? Come on man, surely you knew you would get a group of lets say at least 6. No room for  cause you didn't throw out a random number more creative than 1.


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

What was I thinking? I was thinking that I could adjust my group size before I confirm my lottery permit like I can on every other lottery permit I apply for. Who wants to pay for a permit and then turn around and try and get a refund from rec.gov? Didn't place blame.... just venting about being in a lame situation. Got anymore salt in your pocket you'd like to toss my way?


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

...and I will be going solo if I have to. Just wasn't what I had in mind.


----------

